# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Views problem

## Retro Alfa

is there any way to see, which view belongs to which data base, for example if you have 20 data bases.Now I see View-dbo.View_1, not important how many views is open, each has the same name.

----------


## rmiao

You open it under specific db, do you?

----------


## skhanal

Are you opening it in Management Studio?

----------


## Retro Alfa

yes and yes

----------


## rmiao

Then you know the view is in which db.

----------


## Retro Alfa

for 2 different databases all I see is this

http://forums.databasejournal.com/im.../2009/04/1.jpg

----------

